# Johnny Trigg Style Ribs



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2012)

I tried a new method of making a ribs yesterday, and we really liked the results

Tiger Sauce is a little difficult to find, so I added a few drops of cayenne pepper sauce when I foiled.  Next time I'll use Tiger Sauce.

The ribs came out juicy and very tasty!

Will definitely do this again!!!

Thanks for lookin'!!

Todd

Rib from SAMS Club

Ready to trim

I smoked a couple riblets & used them in some beans

The rest of the pork trim was saved for future sausage making













DSCF4930.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






I used Dipstix Mary's Rub and my own Sweet-N-Spicy Rub

Both produce a wonderful flavor













DSCF4932.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Smoked in my Traeger Texas(Clone) for 3 hours @ 225°
Pitmaster's Choice Pellets are smoldering in a 12" Tube Smoker













DSCF4934.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Money Shot of the Ribs Bathing in Smoke













DSCF4937.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Very Nice TBS for 4 hours from the 12" Tube Smoker













DSCF4939.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Handful of Brown Sugar, layered with Parkay Squeeze Margarine, Layered with Clover Honey &

a few Drops of Cayenne Pepper Sauce - Should Have Used Tiger Sauce!













DSCF4944.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Same layers of wonderful goo as above!

Added soem apple juice and wrapped in foil for another 2 hours at 225°













DSCF4945.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Out of the foil and onto the smoker for the last hour of smoking













DSCF4947.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Off the smoker and ready for sauce

Nice pullback from the bone!













DSCF4948.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Sauced and waiting.......













DSCF4952.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Sliced and ready for plating

Johnny Trig Style Ribs on the left

Regular ribs on the right to compare flavor and texture













DSCF4953.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






Ribs, mashed taters, caprese and a nice bottle of Finnegans beer













DSCF4960.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012






The Money Shot!

Nice smoke ring and very juicy!!













DSCF4963.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 15, 2012


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 15, 2012)

Those are some nice looking pigsycles right there!!!

Nicely done.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 15, 2012)

Great looking ribs Todd!
Around here the grocery stores do not have Tiger Sauce, but out local Walmart does....


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2012)

those ribs look great...is tiger sauce really hot or a mild hot


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Guys!

Never tried Tiger Sauce, so I can't tell you if it's hot or mild.  I'm assuming it's just another layer of flavor

Our local Walmart dopes not carry it, but I can order a case for about $18

I have a few Mexican Markets and Asian Markets close to work, so I'm gonna check there

Also, the honey flavor was a little too strong for me.  Maybe substitute Agave next time.  Don't get me wrong, I like Honey, but not on meat.

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2012)

I will send you some Tiger Sauce - I'll try to get it out tomorrow


----------



## billebouy (Oct 15, 2012)

You'll find when you do get some Tiger Sauce, that it's not particularly hot (relatively speaking), and it has a very distinctive flavor.

Good stuff, and I can't think of any sauce you could substitute and get the same flavor.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2012)

All this talk of ribs is making me really hungry

I'm stuck at work and gotta wait for a semi to show up

If I miss the semi, it costs me $100 for a redelivery fee

That's some pretty expensive left over ribs!!


----------



## kryinggame (Oct 15, 2012)

i ordered a case from Walmart. its not overly hot but gives your meat a nice spicy flavor and it contrasts nicely with the honey.


----------



## hbt731 (Oct 15, 2012)

Some fine looking ribs in this thread. Got some spares in the freezer I'm going to be smoking in the next few days.


----------



## masoct3 (Oct 15, 2012)

That is a great setup and definitely great pics.  I bet those tasted wonderful !


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 16, 2012)

Man I love ribs...thanks for posting this...


----------



## flash (Oct 16, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> i ordered a case from Walmart. its not overly hot but gives your meat a nice spicy flavor and it contrasts nicely with the honey.


 Nope, kinda whimpy for a hot sauce, but it does have a nice flavor.


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 16, 2012)

Great lookin' stuff, Todd.  I happened to run across a recipe I am going to try (don't remember what now), but it also called for Tiger Sauce.  I remember using it years ago, so its not new.  Luckily we have a high end (translate to high prices) grocery that carries it.  It is not really a hot sauce, but more like some of the steak sauces.


----------



## frosty (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's a Tiger Sauce clone recipe!  Pretty close to the real thing!!!

*Tiger Sauce - *
5.8 oz  small fresh red hot chiles (qty: 8;  wt trimmed)
12 oz  pickled red cherry peppers, drained (Safeway olive bar)
2 oz  juice from pickled red cherry peppers (above)
2.1 oz  tamarind pods (qty: 4;  wt w/ most shell & strings removed)
4 cups  water
1 cup  distilled white vinegar, 5% acid
1/4 cup  sugar
1/4 cup  Worcestershire sauce
2 TBS  salt, course (kosher)
1/2 cup  "Very Dry Sherry"

1 3/4 tsp  Xanthan gum
1/3 tsp  sodium benzoate

Trim & rough cut fresh chiles.  Place all ingredients, except the last two items (Xanthan gum and sodium benzoate) in stainless steel pot.  Cover, bring to boil and simmer for one hour, stirring occasionally.  Break up tamarind pods while cooking.  Let cool slightly and process in a blender.  Force through a course strainer.  Return sauce to the cook pot, cover and bring to a boil.  Wisk in the Xanthan gum and sodium benzoate.  Chill.  Bottle.  Makes 7 cups.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 16, 2012)

Outstanding ribs Todd! That's the way I make mine, except I use Clarified Butter and Agave. I'd be happy to send you some Tiger Sauce if you need it, they sell it everywhere here.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2012)

Great looking ribs. I've been doing them the Johnny Trigg way for a while now and I love them. My wife things they are too sweet so I have to leave a half a rack out for her. Just about every grocery store around here has Tiger Sauce for some reason. But like MossyMO said check out Walmart. If you still can't find it I could send you some if you want. Just PM me. It's not a hot sauce but it has it's own very unique flavor. I love it on my pulled pork and brisket sandwiches as well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2012)

Those look really nice. I tried the Trigg method here as well. They were just too sweet for everyone, so that is when I developed my Foiling Juice...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Oct 16, 2012)

Good job Todd you out done yourself


----------



## flash (Oct 16, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> Great looking ribs. I've been doing them the Johnny Trigg way for a while now and I love them. My wife things they are too sweet so I have to leave a half a rack out for her. Just about every grocery store around here has Tiger Sauce for some reason. But like MossyMO said check out Walmart. If you still can't find it I could send you some if you want. Just PM me. It's not a hot sauce but it has it's own very unique flavor. I love it on my pulled pork and brisket sandwiches as well.


Sounds like my wife.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll have to check out our local walmart or look harder at Hannifords. Thanks for the tiger sauce explanations.

Chris


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 16, 2012)

My local Walmart does not carry Tiger Sauce

I looked all over, and they told me I could order a case of it

What section is Tiger Sauce in Walmart?

I looked in the Hispanic, Asian and BBQ Sauce

Got some on the way, so covered for now, but would like to find a local source for the future

Todd


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> My local Walmart does not carry Tiger Sauce
> 
> I looked all over, and they told me I could order a case of it
> 
> ...


 I've always found it right in the BBQ sauce isle at the grocery store. I know I've seen it at Walmart as well but I don't remember the specific section it was in there.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 16, 2012)

Great looking ribs! :drool

I found mine at Publix on the very top shelf where the hot wing sauce is sold, around the BBQ sauce and grill marinades.

Over the weekend I made a different type of foiling/pan sauce and I used some sweet Thai chili sauce. Gave a good flavor. It is not really the same as Tiger Sauce, but maybe a different alternative. I got mine at Walmart in the Asian section.


----------



## dougmays (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks awesome! never heard of tiger sauce before!


----------



## dr k (Jul 31, 2013)

I've seen Tiger Sauce I believe at Kroger but never tried it.  I'll have to try this method.  I didn't see a post whether you liked the Trigg or the regular method better.

-Kurt


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 31, 2013)

Personally, i like the Trigg Style Ribs, but my family did not care for them

Little too spicy for them.......

The Tiger sauce has a KICK to it

TJ


----------



## flash (Aug 1, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Personally, i like the Trigg Style Ribs, but my family did not care for them
> 
> Little too spicy for them.......
> 
> ...


Which one? No kicks in any I tried.


----------



## jthiewes (Sep 13, 2013)

Todd, I'm guessing you put too much Tiger Sauce on the ribs.  I just got my case in from Walmart and have not tried it on ribs yet.  I did make a Thai noodle dish with chicken, vegetable, a peanut sauce and for the the spicy taste used Tiger Sauce.  I started with a small amount of Tiger Sauce and added a little more and worked my way up to where I felt it had the right amount of hotness for Thai food.  It turned out real good and had a nice flavor.   My wife felt I put in just enough TS to give it a soft heat in the background without being overbearing.  I think this sauce can be used with many foods, not only BBQ but many traditional dishes.  

I will be doing my first rack of ribs with Tiger Sauce coming up here in the next week or so.  Think I'll cut them in half and use the Trigg Style method with only a small amount on TS on one half of ribs and double it for the second half and compare the difference.  I think the trick is to find your level of spiciness or heat.  It's my feeling the TS can be mild to hot depending on the amount used.  You've probably played with the TS enough by now since you got it so this is probably no real news to you.  Just thought I would mention my thoughts on how to control the heat.  

Wish I could find it at a local store here in Minnesota.  I've checked all the same stores you mentioned and couldn't find it either.  We are going on a road trip to Phoenix in October and think I'll check on a few stores along the route.  I'll also be checking out the stores in Arizona and see what they have there.  Hopefully I can find a store that carries it and try to pick up 15 to 20 bottles.  Hope I can stop by and visit with you a few minutes again either before I leave for Phoenix or when I get back and we can discuss TS a little more.

Jim T

Belle Plaine


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 13, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> What section is Tiger Sauce in Walmart?


 I had the same problem.  I finally found it in the isle with the ketchup.


----------

